# Sturmey Archer 3-spd cable replacement



## sstone (May 13, 2012)

First, I thought there was a "English 3-spd" section somewhere on this forum.  Can't find it.  Oh, well....

I have two bikes with Sturmey Archer AW 3-spds for which I need to replace the shifter cable.  One is a '71 Ladies Raleigh Sports, and the other is a 1955 Ladies Schwinn lightweight (probably a Varsity).  How do I measure the length of the old cable to know which one to order?  I found a site that carries several, NOS cables in different lengths: 50", 50.5", 53", 53.5", 54", 54.5"!  Do I include the cable anchorage (the knurled, threaded sleeve that attaches to the indicator chain)?  Or do I slip that up along the cable itself and only measure the cable with the crimped ends?  Or, what?

Or, on the Ladies Raleigh, does anyone just know what the length is supposed to be for the replacement cable?

Any feedback would be helpful, 

Thx, Sherrill


----------



## how (May 14, 2012)

you get the end that you can take a long cable and make it the length you need by yourself,,here is a pic,,but you dont need the spring..the spring is for a stick shift. I added the spring,,you need that rig without the spring. Then you can make the cable the length you need yourself.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (May 14, 2012)

This guy's selling just the cable for 5.99;
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Stu...ultDomain_0&hash=item564a0ca742#ht_500wt_1361
I've bought from him, he's a good guy.  It's just the cable, you have to use your own housing.
What size is the frame?  I'll measure mine if it's the same.  Measure from the center of the cranks to the top of the seat tube on the lady's Raleigh.  I can't help you on the schwinn.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (May 15, 2012)

*hello*

your local  bike  store has  these  cables    packaged from the   jobber   just  go   buy it  it is all there  chucksoldbikes


----------

